# Why did my senior and leader choose my lead?



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

Honestly, why would anybody choose a lead worker that’s not even qualified? Better yet can’t do the job function as described by the standard? What’s in it for you besides losing your job, too? I’m just a Warehouse Worker by choice but I know you guys have timelines and deadlines… yikes. My step dad has timelines, deadlines, and manages projects that exceed 800 million.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 24, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Honestly, why would anybody choose a lead worker that’s not even qualified? Better yet can’t do the job function as described by the standard? What’s in it for you besides losing your job, too? I’m just a Warehouse Worker by choice but I know you guys have timelines and deadlines… yikes. My step dad has timelines, deadlines, and manages projects that exceed 800 million.



Dude, everything you think doesn't need to be a post.
You can use profile post for some of this stuff as well.
Less is more.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

The op may not of applied for the lead job?


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 25, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The op may not of applied for the lead job?


No lead jobs for me lol. Only OM. You should see some of the lead warehouse workers these OM’s pick lmao. It’s battle of the keys now who’s the best B2 duh.


----------



## LordCommander (Jul 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> No lead jobs for me lol. Only OM. You should see some of the lead warehouse workers these OM’s pick lmao. It’s battle of the keys now who’s the best B2 duh.


At least in my building, the only people being promoted to OM from lower positions are the ICQAs, Control Center techs, and the current roster of LWWs.  And the LWWs are by far the largest slice of that pie.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Honestly, why would anybody choose a lead worker that’s not even qualified? Better yet can’t do the job function as described by the standard? What’s in it for you besides losing your job, too? I’m just a Warehouse Worker by choice but I know you guys have timelines and deadlines… yikes. My step dad has timelines, deadlines, and manages projects that exceed 800 million.



This is not a question that can be answered here. Try with your co-workers, or twitter.


----------

